# Seltsames Verhalten beim Abspielen einer mkv Datei

## trikolon

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, versuche ich eine mkv Datei abzuspielen. Vorweg, unter Vista klappt das ruckelfrei mit der neuesten VLC version.

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia 7900GS, also sollte vdpau wohl noch nicht gehen laut Nvidia Seite. Als Player habe ich Mplayer, VLC und Xine versucht. Alle 3 haben das Ergebniss geliefert, dass man ca 20 Sek ansehen kann und es dann zu einem Stotterer des Videostreams kommt wobei der Sound weiter läuft. Die CPU Last ist bei ca 160% (80% pro Core). Unter Vista liegt die Auslastung bei ca 30%. Weiss jemand Rat warum das unter Vista funktioniert? Die entsprechenden Use Flags der einzelnen Player zum Abspielen von mkv habe ich gesetzt und auch die neuste testing Version installiert.

Gruß Ben

----------

## Necoro

An der mkv selber wird es wohl nicht liegen ... was ist denn in der mkv drin? - Ich würde tippen, dass es mit dem Codec zusammenhängt.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich tippe mal auf ein HD-Video und unter Windows wird wohl der Hardwaredecoder ein bissle mitspielen, während unter Linux das ganze nur über die CPU dekodiert wird.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## trikolon

Hallo, 

ja,es handelt sich um ein hd Video. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit unter Linux dass der hardwaredecoder mit benutzt wird? 

Gruß

ben

----------

## bbgermany

Unter Linux weis ich das nicht genau. Unter Windows gab es für diese Probleme mal einen speziell angepassten Media Player Classic, der die HW Decoder der Grafikkarten ansprechen konnte.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ja,es handelt sich um ein hd Video. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit unter Linux dass der hardwaredecoder mit benutzt wird?
> 
> .. 

 Hi,

doch, eigentlich schon,

wenn noch nicht genutzt, versuche es mit dem "xv" Treiber, also unter mplayer zb via 

```
$ mplayer -vo xv path/to/file
```

Ansonsten poste doch mal die konsole Ausgabe von mplayer (log)

MfG

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Um WAS für ein HD-Video handelt es sich? H.264?

Um VDPAU nutzen zu können muss man mplayer auch explizit mitteilen, dass es VDPAU nutzen soll (sowohl als Video Output device als auch Dekoder):

```
mplayer videodatei.mkv -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau
```

Bei vc einfach mal help (oder list?) statt ffh264vdpau eingeben, dann bekommst du eine Liste mit Codecs, die du nutzen kannst. Bisher sind nur einige FFMPEG-Codecs VDPAU-Ready:

ffh264vdpau

ffmpeg12vdpau

ffvc1vdpau

ffwmvvdpau?

Ist gerade alles aus dem Gedächnis geschrieben (sitze nicht an meinem Linux-PC zu Hause) und könnte teilweise inkorrekt sein  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert vdpau mit meiner 9800GTX wunderbar.

EDIT:

Zu hause...

mplayer -vc help

```

ffmpeg12vdpau ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-1/2 (VDPAU)  [mpegvideo_vdpau]

ffwmv3vdpau ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg WMV3/WMV9 (VDPAU)  [wmv3_vdpau]

ffvc1vdpau  ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg WVC1 (VDPAU)  [vc1_vdpau]

ffh264vdpau ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg H.264 (VDPAU)  [h264_vdpau]

```

Ich habe meine ~/.mplayer/config übrigens so eingerichtet, dass automatisch VDPAU genommen wird, wenn möglich:

```

[default]

# Write your default config options here!

cdrom-device=/dev/sr0

dvd-device=/dev/sr0

vo=vdpau

ao=alsa:device=default

embeddedfonts=yes

font="Bitstream Vera Sans"

subpos=95

subfont-outline=3.1

stop-xscreensaver=yes

#lavdopts=threads=2

[gnome-mplayer]

vo=vdpau

ao=alsa:device=ch51dup

msglevel=all=5

cache-min=20.0

[vo.vdpau]

vo=vdpau:sharpen=0.4:denoise=0.4

vc=ffh264vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,

[ao.alsa]

ao=alsa:device=default

```

----------

## trikolon

Hallo alle nochmal, erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Hier die Outputs der Konsole mot xv und mit vdpau:

```
mplayer -vo xv film.mkv 

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele film.mkv.

[mkv] Track-ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track-ID 2: audio (A_DTS), -aid 0, -alang ger

[mkv] Track-ID 3: audio (A_DTS), -aid 1, -alang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 0, -slang ger

[mkv] Werde Video-Track 1 abspielen.

Matroska-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x800  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [libdca] DTS decoding with libdca

Stream with high frequencies VQ coding

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 768.0 kbit/50.00% (ratio: 96000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [dts] afm: libdca (DTS-libdca)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Kann Audiogerät /dev/dsp nicht öffnen: Device or resource busy

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 1920 x 800 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 2.40:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 1920x800 => 1920x800 Planar YV12

A:  53.5 V:  52.6 A-V:  0.854 ct: -0.043   0/  0 98%  6% 60.0% 50 0

```

```
mplayer film.mkv -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Spiele film.mkv.

[mkv] Track-ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track-ID 2: audio (A_DTS), -aid 0, -alang ger

[mkv] Track-ID 3: audio (A_DTS), -aid 1, -alang eng

[mkv] Track-ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 0, -slang ger

[mkv] Werde Video-Track 1 abspielen.

Matroska-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x800  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1

Fehler beim Öffnen/Initialisieren des ausgewählten Videoausgabetreibers (-vo).

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [libdca] DTS decoding with libdca

Stream with high frequencies VQ coding

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 768.0 kbit/50.00% (ratio: 96000->192000)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [dts] afm: libdca (DTS-libdca)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Kann Audiogerät /dev/dsp nicht öffnen: Device or resource busy

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...

A:   8.3 (08.2) of 6374.4 ( 1:46:14.3)  4.7%

MPlayer wurde durch Signal 2 im Modul play_audio unterbrochen.

A:   8.3 (08.2) of 6374.4 ( 1:46:14.3)  4.7%

```

Der Fehler bei vdpau kommt wohl daher, dass es nicht von den G71 Chip unterstützt wird, oder?

Hier noch die Useflags von mplayer:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad gif iconv jpeg libcaca live mad mmx mmxext mng mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu oss png pvr quicktime radio rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora tremor truetype unicode vdpau vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -doc -dxr3 -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -lirc -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -openal -opencore-amr -pnm -pulseaudio (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB
```

Gruß Ben

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> Der Fehler bei vdpau kommt wohl daher, dass es nicht von den G71 Chip unterstützt wird, oder?

 

Sieht wohl leider so aus  :Sad: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU#Table_of_NVIDIA_GPUs

----------

